# Bidding On Trim Jobs



## lilscamper (Mar 28, 2006)

hello, So Glad I Found This Site. It Has Been Amusing And Helpful. My Spouse And I Have Been Doing Trim Work For Sometime On Custom And Spec Homes. We Were Hired On And Hourly Bases. The Past Couple Of Months The Opportunity Has Come Up To Bid On Some, But We Have No Ideal On Where To Start. We Have Asked Other Finish Carpenters How To Go About This, But They Act As If Were Trying To Take Work From Them. We Do Understand There Hesistancy Though. We Live In Central Texas, Can Any One Help Us Out On How To Charge.​


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Do you have any productivity numbers on how long it takes you to hang a door? Case a window? Install base or crown? If you have this info, you can simply to a quantity takeoff of the work to be completed, multiply by your productivity rates, and then multiply by your hourly rate. Just be sure to use an hourly rate based on running a business (insurance costs, taxes, overhead, etc), not the hourly rate you got paid while working for someone else.

If you don't have info on how long the various tasks take you and your crew to do, you're in for a harder time.

Bob


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Why? Why use a cap at the begining of every word?


----------



## lilscamper (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob,
thank you, this will be very helpful.


----------



## lilscamper (Mar 28, 2006)

It wasssssssss accident?


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Peladu said:


> Why? Why use a cap at the begining of every word?


:laughing: :shutup:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

i Not Tell You, Cause Business My You Take.


----------

